# Ford 6.0L Class Action Lawsuit



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Anyone else receive this paper work in the mail lately? I got it last week. 

It involves the following
2003-2007 non-ambulance 6.0L
Fuel injector repairs
EGR Valves
EGR Cooler
oil cooler
turbo

Luckily I never had any of those probs before I traded it in. If anyone is interested I can scan and upload tomorrow.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Basically it's a survey to all the owners so the lawyers can decide if it's worth suing so they can cash in on Ford Motor Company. Has nothing to do with helping people. On the flip side I'm sure there have been some trucks that were lemons.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Yea I got it as well. My father did as well. I had an egr issue and he had a turbo replaced, both under warranty. No way I am going to pursue. I sold mine a few years back with 150k plus miles still going strong. Now driving my dads old truck with only 60k miles. I know some folks had some terrible issues but we did not. With that said, I am having the egr deleted, oil cooler replaced & the cat pulled in a few weeks. I'm sure some will go after ford and maybe justifiably so but not me.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Owned two 6.0 liters. Both had turbo, injectors, and egr problems. I owned two because they lemoned the first one after playing games with me. The second one started giving me trouble and I dumped it. The 7.3 liter engine they had was the best Diesel engine they ever put in their truck. I've owned three of them and all of them had minimal issues and traded all of them with over 200k miles...and to my knowledge two of them are still running. I don't know where the third one is but I'm sure it's still running too. The 6.0 put a bad taste in my mouth and I switched to Cummins. Bullet proof motors if maintained. Haven't been back to Ford since. I just can't own one of the newer trucks out there yet. The old ones just run better and I can work on them myself.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Lawyers tring to get rich, there are class action suits against Cummings and Duramax as well. Think there are three or four against Cummins and a couple going against Duarmax for injectors. 

You can find a class action for most everything that is popular and lawyers think they can make money. There are/were a lot of suits against Ford because of the 6.0, it for sure had some problems. Great motor overall once the problem areas are taken care of, I have owned a bunch of them and currently own one. Now days all the problems with the 6.0 are very well known, easy to fix and with a few upgrades you can have a great motor.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I received the letter as well. It went in the trash where it belongs.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Great motor overall once the problem areas are taken care of, I have owned a bunch of them and currently own one. Now days all the problems with the 6.0 are very well known, easy to fix and with a few upgrades you can have a great motor.


If I had the problems that many have had I would have looked into the paperwork. When people mention the 6.0 the mantra has become "You can spend 2-3k and make it bullet proof!" So many people repeat that and I just don't get it. You should in no way have to spend that just to make an engine run properly!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> If I had the problems that many have had I would have looked into the paperwork. When people mention the 6.0 the mantra has become "You can spend 2-3k and make it bullet proof!" So many people repeat that and I just don't get it. You should in no way have to spend that just to make an engine run properly!


What is not to get? cut the EPA stuff of and fix a few things and you get a great engine for a fraction of the price.

This is how it works with newer diesels. You are going to have problems with the EPA stuff on them, does not matter if it is a goat or bowtie.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I love the 6.0


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I love the 6.0
> 
> View attachment 585763


As tight as those engines are crammed in there it almost looks like those trucks are Made in China!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> As tight as those engines are crammed in there it almost looks like those trucks are Made in China!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


you must not know much about 6.0's one of there great features is that everything can be worked on by a shade tree. They are the last diesel that I can fix in my garage. One of the reasons you would spend "2-3k" to have a turbo diesel engine

not tight at all, do not have to remove cab or make cuts to work on stuff.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you still have it available to scan and upload? If so, let me know and I can send you my email address if that easier.

Thanks!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

pretty sure this is it

http://www.dieselsettlement.com/PDF/60Class_Updates_V3_No_OMR.pdf


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> I received the letter as well. It went in the trash where it belongs.


Agreed. My 2003 6.0 I traded in with 279,000 miles. My 2005 traded in with 220,00 miles. I Had to put new heads on the 2005. Studded deleted etc when changing the heads. EGR delete etc. the 6.0 was a good engine once you took care of the known issues.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

We have 13 2007-2006 E350"s in our fleet with the 6.0. We have experienced the following:
de-laminated fuel tank which fouled the entire fuel system including the injectors on every one.
EGR cooler on most.
Some kind of valve on most.
transmissions on 2.
some kind of bearing in the turbo on 5.
electrical issues on 6.
Over $200,000 in repairs over the last 2 1/2 years.
We are going to seel them soon.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> If I had the problems that many have had I would have looked into the paperwork. When people mention the 6.0 the mantra has become "You can spend 2-3k and make it bullet proof!" So many people repeat that and I just don't get it. You should in no way have to spend that just to make an engine run properly!


The exact reason why I will never own a 1911 with Colt's name on it. I have many 1911's.


----------

